# My first cycle journal



## djkneegrow (May 4, 2013)

I am a few weeks behind on starting this so I am going to first go over what I am using and for how long and all.

I am taking 25mg Dbol 2 times daily until week 4.
2 times a week 200mg Test E from week 1-12 at least

AI's are:
HCG 250ui 2 times a week starting week 4 or 5
Arimidex .25-.50mg EOD starting week 3

PCT:
HCG - Week 13: 250 IUs twice that week
HCG - Week 14: 250 IUs EOD
HCG - Week 15: 500 IUs EOD


Week 16: 100mg Clomid ED and 40mg Nolva ED
Week 17: 100mg Colmid ED and 40mg Nolva ED
Week 18: 50mg Clomid ED and 20mg Nolva ED
Week 19: 50mg Clomid ED and 20mg Nolva ED

Diet wise I have been taking in at least 200g protein and trying to get closer to 230g a day. Carbs I have been trying to hit around 100-130g per day and fat right around 100g. 
Most of what I have been eating are meats like turkey, fish, beef, and chicken. I eat mostly eggs mixed with egg whites in the morning with 2 cups of skim milk and with my supplements when I wake up I take them with a 18g protein shake. After my workouts I have my 26g mixed protein shake. When I eat meat I usually eat around 1 1/2lbs or so of meat and most of my carbs come from whole wheat breads or oatmeal. My fat I get from my snacks with my nut mix. I do some snacking here and there throughout the day on stuff like cheese, popcorn, or a handful of baked tort chips with salsa.

I workout Tuesday-Friday since those are the only days I can get to the gym and I try to use my exercise bike 2 days a week for half hour each time. When at the gym I break up my days and rotate different days like one week is like this:
Tuesday - Biceps/Shoulders
Wednesday - Abs/Back/Forearms/Wrists
Thursday - Chest/Triceps
Friday - Hamstrings/Quads/Calves
Then the next week I may switch Friday and Wednesday or something like that. I also do the elliptical for 20 minutes in ten minute intervals.


----------



## djkneegrow (May 4, 2013)

Week one, which was three weeks ago this coming Monday, I started on Monday with my Dbol and my first injection of Test E. Now I will not lie I was worried about running out of Test before my first cycle would be done with what I have read on here like expecting to only get 9ml out of my 10ml vial so I did 50mg injections of Test E and I also wanted to see how the injections went for myself. I also wanted to see how the Dbol would effect me so I know I went too light on the Test for the first few weeks. I really didn't feel much different during week one and I didn't see any changes. I did at the end of the week notice I could lift a bit more than usual and didn't know if it was just time to add a bit more weight or the Dbol.


----------



## djkneegrow (May 4, 2013)

Week two I still only did 50mg injections of the Test E and still took 50mg of Dbol per day. Around Friday I noticed my back getting a bit tight here and there. I did add more weight though to some of my workouts and didn't feel sore the next day from lifting. Not much else changed with my look or anything.


----------



## djkneegrow (May 4, 2013)

This is getting to the end of week 3 and I have started noticing better definition and I have gotten bigger in my arms, chest, and shoulders. I also have lost a bit of weight and I know it is some fat and not muscle since it was under 5lbs. I have went up nearly 20lbs on my reverse bench. I also have been curling 10lbs more than I was two weeks ago and able to squat about 30lbs more than before. I have gotten shin splints more while running on the treadmill so that is why I am just going to use the elliptical. I do a lot of walking at work since I serve and move around a lot at home since we have a 3 year old so I figured it would be better on my legs and back to not run on a treadmill. I have been having issues with my back getting to feel more sore than the last two weeks. I started injecting 200mg Test E now this week. I wasn't 100% sure the first few weeks if I would be really comfortable with doing injections which is another reason I was doing just 50mg, but I really do feel very comfortable now. Also I have been taking .25 Arimidex EOD now just so I don't get gyno or anything. That stuff tastes so bad, but if it does what it needs to it is well worth the bad taste. Next week I am going to start HCG.

I do want to know if I should inject HCG on Mondays and Thurdays like I do the Test E or should I inject HCG on different days?


----------



## RedLang (May 4, 2013)

Good luck mate. Remember your end result will be totally dictated by your nutrition.

Btw the dbol as a kicker for first 4 weeks is normally to allow for the test to build up. So it might take you another 3-4 weeks to start to notice effects from testosterone alone.

It really doesnt matter what days you inject your hcg.


----------



## Jada (May 4, 2013)

Hey dj nice log u got on here, will follow u .


----------



## DF (May 4, 2013)

Kick some arse kneeeeeegrow!


----------



## AlphaD (May 4, 2013)

I'm in with the journey brother!  Crush it!


----------



## djkneegrow (May 4, 2013)

RedLang said:


> Good luck mate. Remember your end result will be totally dictated by your nutrition.
> 
> Btw the dbol as a kicker for first 4 weeks is normally to allow for the test to build up. So it might take you another 3-4 weeks to start to notice effects from testosterone alone.
> 
> It really doesnt matter what days you inject your hcg.



Yeah I have noticed from info on here to expect that. I appreciate the insight too. I have noticed some people seem to think right after the Dbol they should be jumping up everywhere in their workouts since they are done taking Dbol that means the Test is kicking in intstead of waiting a few weeks just like when you start the cycle for gains and all to start happening.


----------



## Yaya (May 4, 2013)

very well organized journal, looks like youve done some great research.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 4, 2013)

Enjoy the ride brother... But question... Why not buy another bottle of test so u didn't have to do such small injections?


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (May 5, 2013)

Nice doing my first cycle very similar to this.  40mg of dbol 4 weeks and a 12 weeks of 500 test e. Will Follow for sure. Good luck.


----------



## djkneegrow (May 15, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Enjoy the ride brother... But question... Why not buy another bottle of test so u didn't have to do such small injections?



I plan on buying another bottle if I can.


----------



## djkneegrow (May 15, 2013)

Week 4 is done and it wasn't very productive for me. I did not get to the gym this last week because of all the stuff that went on throughout the week. With my dad passing away, we also had to put one of our dogs to sleep because she lost feeling in one of her legs and we didn't know if any kind of rehab could help her back so it was a very emotional week to say the least. I did start pinning in my thighs which I think the 1 1/2 inch needles may be a bit too long. I feel like my thighs bruised under the skin in my muscles because they felt tender for a few days after pinning. Done with the Dbol so now it is just the Test for the next 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2013)

djkneegrow said:


> Week 4 is done and it wasn't very productive for me. I did not get to the gym this last week because of all the stuff that went on throughout the week. With my dad passing away, we also had to put one of our dogs to sleep because she lost feeling in one of her legs and we didn't know if any kind of rehab could help her back so it was a very emotional week to say the least. I did start pinning in my thighs which I think the 1 1/2 inch needles may be a bit too long. I feel like my thighs bruised under the skin in my muscles because they felt tender for a few days after pinning. Done with the Dbol so now it is just the Test for the next 8-10 weeks.



25x1 works great for quad injections.Take it to the next level now in in the gym.try to put your anger to work


----------



## Jada (May 15, 2013)

Hey dj sorry to hear about putting Ur dog to sleep, that sucks. 25g 1inch is what I use to pin quads which works just fine.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2013)

List everything you ate and drank yesterday.


----------



## djkneegrow (May 22, 2013)

Week 5 was last week and my lower back wasn't as sore at the end of the week. I started my HCG injections too. My bench has gone up 20lbs and most of my lifting has went up around 5-10lbs each. I have started feeling tight in my muscle areas that I have been working. Not a bad tight just a firmness I would say and it has been feeling great.


----------



## djkneegrow (Jun 6, 2013)

Well for weeks 6 and 7 I was having problems with my allergies and they sidelined me until just this week. Sucks I missed 2 weeks but better to wait until I was feeling better than to try and push through it and get hurt, especially with how bad my sinuses were for the two weeks. The good thing is I didn't loose and gains nor strength in my lifting since I still went up 5lbs on all my sets.


----------



## djkneegrow (Jun 11, 2013)

Last week was week 8 and I was back at the gym. Very productive with my training. I am doing heavier sets with fewer reps. 3 sets of 7 for all my exercises now. I can really feel the strength and recovery each day. I train hard and the next day feel great and ready to lift more.


----------

